# Published works on CIC/CIL/Cadet Services of Canada



## SEDieter (17 Feb 2006)

Is anyone aware of any published works out there on the history of the CIC or its predecessors?  I know there was a thesis written recently about the Army Cadet Summer Training Program, if I am not mistaken.

Any resources that could be suggested would be appreciated.


----------



## cadettrooper (17 Feb 2006)

hi, i have an old issue of "Cadence" and i found an article about the 100th anniversary of the CIC. 
and in this article it has a book by an author by the name of, Capt Joubert, the title of the book is "Par D'evouement". 
its about the history of the CIC. Unfortunately the books written in french .
but if you do a search on the title you may be able to find more.if not you can go to the National Cadet website and search past issues of "Cadence' and find Issue 15, Winter 2004.


----------



## SEDieter (18 Feb 2006)

I think I had heard of the work en francais.  I'll have to do some browsing and see if I can find one second-hand.  Where did you get yours?


----------



## c.jacob (18 Feb 2006)

There's some stuff on CIC here.

www.armycadethistory.com


----------



## SEDieter (18 Feb 2006)

Jacob,

Thank you for the note.  I knew there was a page on the Army Cadet History website.  Unfortunately, it gives no sources for where this information came from.  From a scholarly perspective, it doesn't help.

But thank you just the same.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## cadettrooper (18 Feb 2006)

OK, i guess i wasn't that clear in my message, i don't actually own a copy of the book i have just read an article about it.

here's the link to the magazine that i found the article(not the actual book itself):

http://www.cadets.forces.gc.ca/_docs/cadence/cadence-2004-3_e.pdf


----------



## SEDieter (19 Feb 2006)

My apologies.  I did mis-read your message.  I had read that article as well.  My French is rough, but I might be able to manage it.  I'm trying to get ahold of it via Inter-Library Loan.

Thanks for the article, though.


----------



## big_castor (23 Feb 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> hi, i have an old issue of "Cadence" and i found an article about the 100th anniversary of the CIC.
> and in this article it has a book by an author by the name of, Capt Joubert, the title of the book is "Par D'evouement".
> its about the history of the CIC.



You might contact RCIS (Eastern) to see if they can send you a copy.  It's distributed to each of our BOQ candidates.

"Par dévouement" deals mainly with Eastern Region however but there is an extensive list of sources.


----------

